

Twilio + Boxee Developer Contest and Hackathon March 30 - April 11 - danielle17
http://blog.twilio.com/2010/03/announcing-the-twilio-boxee-developer-contest-hackathon.html

======
jeffiel
I haven't had cable for the past 4 years. When I had cable, I watched all
sorts of crap. Now, I only watch things that I do work to watch. Usually on
Amazon on demand, sometimes on Netflix, sometimes on Hulu. It's a pull vs.
push thing.

I have a Roku box, but Boxee is pushing the ball forward in getting developers
to build for the set-top... which is the right direction.

~~~
danielle17
Yeah I agree, case in point is that I never find myself watching stupid
reality TV shows anymore.

------
werk
I still don't get this Web TV thing. I see Boxee just got some more funding a
few months ago. But I don't know _who_ uses their service or _why_. Would
appreciate any enlightenment on this issue. I must be old fashioned because I
like my internet on my computer and my tv on my tv.

~~~
ubercore
I'm waiting for a Boxee Box to cancel my cable subscription. Most things I
watch these days are either from Netflix, or iTunes, with a lot of the
remainder appearing on Hulu. I realize I'll be losing local news (never watch
that anyway) and live events (the Olympics), but I'm willing to do that at
this point. And honestly, even more than saving money, it's about convenience.
I have a nice stereo hooked up to my computer that I want to listen to music
(last.fm, mp3, rhapsody) through. I have tv shows downloaded from itunes or
ripped from DVD. It's much more convenient to access that stuff from a
centralized place. This is vastly different from Web TV; I don't want to
browse the web on my TV. I have a laptop.

~~~
detst
I'm with you. I know Comcast had their very basic TV service for something
less than $15 at some point. I don't know if they still do. Basic cable for
live things (sports mostly) and Boxee for everything else is perfect for me.

I talked to someone at Comcast and somehow basic cable and 8mbps internet
ended up at nearly $110 before taxes. I have to believe they have something
cheaper but that would require an hour conversation to begin to understand
their pricing schemes.

------
adrianwaj
It's free to send SMS within Gmail. I'd like to see Twilio go free as well, or
more likely, Gmail put an API over its free SMS.

